# How do you carry your spare?



## jethro (May 28, 2014)

My trailer has small 4.8 x 12" wheels and I sometimes trailer my boat hundreds of miles from home. My tires were just ever so slightly starting to dry crack so I decided to get two new complete wheels and keep the old ones that are still holding air and have decent tread for spares. I want to mount both on my trailer, but where? Where do you all carry your spare tires?


----------



## jasonsuch86 (May 28, 2014)

I would like to see ideas as well!

EDIT: I found something!

https://www.harborfreight.com/trailer-spare-tire-carrier-93341.html


----------



## jethro (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, I was thinking about one of those things myself. Saw them at Tractor Supply.


----------



## TNtroller (May 28, 2014)

I've got one of the NT spare carriers, seems like a solid piece of metal, use it on my small FG boat trailer.

I only have one spare for each boat and before I got the NT carrier, I just threw my spare in the bed of my truck, but I do have a tonneau cover on it so I could lock it up. I would just get a bike lock cable and use it to lock the spares in the bed of the truck or in the trunk of the car.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 28, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353905#p353905 said:


> jasonsuch86 » Wed May 28, 2014 2:21 pm[/url]"]I would like to see ideas as well!
> 
> EDIT: I found something!
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/trailer-spare-tire-carrier-93341.html


You can mount 2 of those back to back.


----------



## Slick17 (May 29, 2014)

Yeah, those are a great idea. You can mount them back to back and it won't take anymore room up than just mounting one.


----------



## fish devil (May 29, 2014)

:twisted: I carry it in my Jeep. Fully protected from the suns harmful rays. :mrgreen:


----------



## richg99 (May 29, 2014)

I've used these in the past. Just add a lock. $9.00. Rich
https://www.iboats.com/Boat-Trailer-Spare-Tire-Carrier-Attwood/dm/view_id.62133?cm_mmc=Google_Main-_-Mall+Product+Listings%3AGoogle-_-+%3AMall+Product+Listings%3AGoogle-_-Attwood&gclid=CjgKEAjwtZucBRD77aiiq_v4xnASJABkAg8J-9ow-xHy3oqZ4QJf1Blc9Ey5lnhaPjprBIy-ZJ68EvD_BwE


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 29, 2014)

I just throw mine in the back of whatever I'm towing with.


----------



## DrNip (May 29, 2014)

Mine is bolted to the tongue like what you posted.


----------



## Keystone (May 29, 2014)

For years it was on the frame. Worked well too.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 6, 2014)

i carry mine the same way as keystone but mine is mounted on the under side so i can walk down the trailer when i'm in the water.


----------



## jethro (Jun 9, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354871#p354871 said:


> bcbouy » 06 Jun 2014, 00:54[/url]"]i carry mine the same way as keystone but mine is mounted on the under side so i can walk down the trailer when i'm in the water.



That's exactly what I decided on.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jun 16, 2014)

3.5" wide u bolt from tractor supply is my $3 spare tire holder


----------

